# Ground meat without a meat grinder?



## madness

I want to make a recipe that calls for a very small amount of ground pork (1/8 lb). I have pork, but not ground. I don't have a meat grinder. I will probably default to just chopping and chopping but I was wondering if there are any tricks to getting something like ground meat without a typical meat grinder. I thought of a blender but don't have one. That also seems like it will make a hideous gummy concoction. I do have a food processor. Any ideas?


----------



## westbrook

you can purchase ground pork at the store. Often times you need to ask for it and they will grind it right there.

try your food processor. Dice the meat first.

If you have a kitchen aide mixer it has a meat grinder.. well mine came with one.

I have several meat grinders from hand crank to electric. I didn't think I would use them much but oh goodness, I use it all of the time. I purchased a pork shoulder (actually a couple of them), deboned it. It is ground and mixed with herbs and has been in the refrigerator 24 hours. Today I will divide it up into 2 pound packages and freeze it. This batch is hot Italian Sausage. Next week I will repeat and make a nice breakfast sausage with sage.

I make a cranberry relish and pickle relish! almost time to plant pickling cucumbers and tomatoes. Chow Chow for those green tomatoes.


----------



## majik

If you are just doing a small amount one time, try putting your pork in the freezer for it to firm up before you chop or use the food processor. It will cut cleaner and make it easier.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I've ground in the food processor..it will absolutely work.
You just need to do it in bursts, the pulse button is your friend...too much processing and it will be like paste.


----------



## madness

westbrook said:


> you can purchase ground pork at the store. Often times you need to ask for it and they will grind it right there.


I know that!  I was trying to avoid a trip to the store for one single ingredient, especially in such a small quantity and I rarely use ground pork so I'd have to figure out what to do with the rest!

Alright, I'll give the food processor a try. I like the idea of it being slightly frosty when putting it in.

Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi,

Cut in to small dice and I chill mine about half frozen and than just use your food processor and you can make it course or med or fine or paste just depends on how long you process the pork for.MM.


----------



## madness

I made the ground pork last night! It worked great. Thanks again everyone for the advice. Love this place!


----------



## vicker

It seems obvious, but I thought I'd add; you can make a pound or so pretty quick by simply chopping with a large knife. A great way to take out your aggression as well


----------

